# Editing Private Messages



## BandCollector (Feb 11, 2014)

It is easy to edit a post  by clicking on the little pencil and then make your changes.  But how do you go about editing a Private Message when necessary?

Thanks,  John Koutsavlis  (BandCollector)


----------



## crazyq (Feb 11, 2014)

I think private messages are like email, once its sent, its sent. Theres no changing it. 

I could be wrong tho.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 12, 2014)

CrazyQ said:


> I think private messages are like email, once its sent, its sent. Theres no changing it.
> 
> I could be wrong tho.


You could be right...It is always my fault...I send and then decide that I wanted to add or delete.

I need to proofread before I hit the submit button, that's all.


----------

